# Injured Hen



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

When I went out to let the chickens out yesterday I noticed our oldest hen had a large (1" diameter, 1/2" deep) bloody hole in her right thigh. Of course the others were giving her a hard time about it. I caught her and sprayed Clean N Cool into the wound, then coated it with BFI powder to stop the bleeding and form a scab. Then I put her into a cage away from the other chickens. This morning she's up and eating, comb is darker red. Is there anything else I should use for treatment?


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I usually drop iodine on any wound to help prevent tetanus but that is as soon as I discover the injury. At this point I would just keep it clean and hopefully keep the flies away until healed. I always put mine in a cage away from the others also so it can heal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always give some electrolytes or ACV in her water.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

ACV sounds like a plan. I doubt she'd like Gator Ade.

Thanks


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't know where you live, but if it gets cold, bring her in the house. I volunteered at a wildlife rehab years ago, & that was the first thing they did with any bird, sick or injured. They said birds use a lot of energy to maintain their body temperature, so if you kept them warm they could use more energy for healing.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

I would LOVE to need to bring her into the house because of the cold. No such luck here. Mid-70s for overnight lows, 99 - 100 for daily highs. She seems to be doing OK, though, having survived two nights. I've seen her pecking at or near the injury, I assume that's to clean around it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is on the mend.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

She's survived this far, and looks like she's making a good recovery. She seems to have pulled her feathers down to cover the wound. She won't let me look at it. I'm guessing the feathers may help to keep flies off of it. I heard her cackling earlier today, but no egg. She's at least 5 years old, so that's no surprise.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she should make a full recovery.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

She's been returned to the flock with no apparent ill effects and is once again the house matron.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

olfart said:


> When I went out to let the chickens out yesterday I noticed our oldest hen had a large (1" diameter, 1/2" deep) bloody hole in her right thigh. Of course the others were giving her a hard time about it. I caught her and sprayed Clean N Cool into the wound, then coated it with BFI powder to stop the bleeding and form a scab. Then I put her into a cage away from the other chickens. This morning she's up and eating, comb is darker red. Is there anything else I should use for treatment?


Try to use some tea tree oil in it or spray with a product called . Mix with water. It will turn white and disinfect and keep flies away.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Idahogoats said:


> Try to use some tea tree oil in it or spray with a product called . Solumel .Mix with water. It will turn white and disinfect and keep flies away.





Idahogoats said:


> Try to use some tea tree oil in it or spray with a product called . Mix with water. It will turn white and disinfect and keep flies away.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Still trying to understand how to use this system. Tried making correction and my reply was repeated with the correct product.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Solumel... is a stain and odor remover? Hmmm...


----------

